# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  sloping to floor waste?

## breakerboy2000

Hello,  
before starting my bathroom reno, my 80's bathroom currently contains a graded floor waste, (as well as the laundry which drains outside) 
bca site says floor wastes are not a requirement for class 1 buildings (mine is a concrete slab, single level, separate house- i guess it falls in that category.) 
it also states if one is installed there does not need to be any slope to it (for class 1) 
"Where a number of fixtures (e.g bath, basin, shower) discharge to a floor waste gully, the floor waste acts as a fixture trap and provides a water seal between the fixtures and the sanitary plumbing" - what does this mean?  am I interpreting the bca code correct? 
since there are already floor wastes installed, i might as well keep them in as a backup.. but would like to keep a level bathroom/laundry floor as im going to use 400x400 tiles and do not want to lay diagonally or follow any grade. 
thank you for any replies.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hello,  
> before starting my bathroom reno, my 80's bathroom currently contains a graded floor waste, (as well as the laundry which drains outside) 
> bca site says floor wastes are not a requirement for class 1 buildings (mine is a concrete slab, single level, separate house- i guess it falls in that category.) 
> it also states if one is installed there does not need to be any slope to it (for class 1) 
> "Where a number of fixtures (e.g bath, basin, shower) discharge to a floor waste gully, the floor waste acts as a fixture trap and provides a water seal between the fixtures and the sanitary plumbing" - what does this mean?  Most have an 'S' bend at this point, the dip in the pipe holds water preventing bad air returning.  am I interpreting the bca code correct? 
> since there are already floor wastes installed, i might as well keep them in as a backup.. but would like to keep a level bathroom/laundry floor as im going to use 400x400 tiles and do not want to lay diagonally or follow any grade.  No problem, use a screed or levelling compound to level the floor. 
> thank you for any replies.

  Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

